# Bunk Carpeting



## BottomDweller (Mar 15, 2010)

As far a carpeting bunks, should I staple or use carpet glue?


----------



## Quackrstackr (Mar 15, 2010)

If you use staples, you need to use stainless or brass.

Plain old carbon steel staples don't last anytime before they rust away.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Mar 15, 2010)

I used both. liquid nails then industrial staples on the bottom


----------



## Nevillizer (Mar 15, 2010)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> I used both. liquid nails then industrial staples on the bottom


Im with Mike on this one.


----------



## rusty.hook (Jul 25, 2010)

I use the big headed galvanized roofing nails, approx 3/4" long, works for me, never ever a problem. Besides if you keep your boat long enough, you may have to replace the carpet again.


----------

